# Wilcraft pro's con's



## 6pack (Dec 5, 2010)

Anybody have one? They look good, but only 2wd. What mods would you do if you had one?


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Desparado (Feb 12, 2009)

Talk to Bing
He has had one for several years
Likes it well enough that ... He's selling his and buying a new one

I've been around them since they first started building them

PM, call, email me if you have questions beyond what you can find on the web 
or questions about things you see on the web
my contact info is all in my profile


----------



## DaveMI (Dec 26, 2007)

The only experiance I have with one is last year on Lk Erie. I saw a guy get stuck several times in snow and rough ice and I helped him get unstuck a couple of the times when he was close to me. The guy told me he needs good conditions to use it. The low ground clearance , long wheel base and 2wd means there not going through much from what I've seen.


----------



## lovetofsh (Jan 24, 2006)

I have one and it is what it is. I haven't had any problems getting around thus far but winter hasn't hit us with a vengeance yet. I had it on my lake and ice was only 1 1/2 inches at best. I drove out a ways and boom...thru the ice I went. After the initial shock of going into the water it was cool, I was dry and floating. It climbed right back out with no problems. I guess if you like to fish in a shanty - the Wilcraft is for you, if you worry about falling through - the Wilcraft is for you and if you like moving around frequently but are getting older - the Wilcraft is for you. I don't have any negatives yet............


----------



## Desparado (Feb 12, 2009)

LoveToFish; I loved reading that story
If you kneel as far forward in the hull as possible with still being able to reach the throttle, it will get the weight of your body away from the weight of the engine. Then if you engage the throttle just enough to attain forward motion, you'll have a good chance of making it across an inch and a half.


----------



## Desparado (Feb 12, 2009)

DaveMI said:


> The only experiance I have with one is last year on Lk Erie. I saw a guy get stuck several times in snow and rough ice and I helped him get unstuck a couple of the times when he was close to me. The guy told me he needs good conditions to use it. The low ground clearance , long wheel base and 2wd means there not going through much from what I've seen.


There are ways to equip the machine for tougher conditions; skis under the front and track wheels on back (picture a snowmobile track wrapped around the tire) help tremendously in tougher traveling conditions.

Will try to post some photos tonight


----------



## Bing (Sep 17, 2004)

I've had mine for 4 seasons. Almost every year I have a period of time when the snow is just too deep to get around in the machines stock set up, longest so far has been a couple weeks.

I do find it curious that a lot of folks claim the machine lacks ground clearance, I agree it will not go through near as much snow as a 4 wheel drive quad but most quads do not have more than the 11 inches of ground clearance provided by the wilcraft. It has more to do with the 4 wheel drive and the power and the speed advantage of a quad. Regardless of why its a negative.


Not sure what you mean by mods, as in change the unit?, or do you mean customize it.
If you mean customize, I added a defroster fan to keep the windscreen clear on those bitter windy days when I travel around with the heat on and the top up. Interior lighting, J wheelz and the biggest rear tires I could get 12X25's. 

Kold cutter studs for climbing up on the ice. Interior rod racks, auger and spud holder for the front; a mount for the push pole on the side wall inside the hull. 

Future wish list: An electric trolling motor bracket for the front end, different rear seating.. side facing seat for the front fishing hole, a rod locker on the inside of the hull for equipment storage, skis for the front and track wheels to go with the jwheelz.

If you mean modify the unit itself i.e. length, width, material, layout, motor, drive train etc. that's a whole different story.


I believe I have a good idea what the pros vs. cons are relative to other modes of transportation commonly used for ice fishing barring an airboat (because Ive never used one). 


Bottom line:

For my situation and where I fish I consider the ice a real danger. As safety is a prime concern and Ive lived long enough to recognize Im no longer ten feet tall and bulletproof Im more willing to give up a couple weeks due to snow conditions and make it up on the front and rear end of the season where other modes of transportation falter. This is a positive.


Just look at the stories recently posted about falling through the ice, often times these are not folks new to the game and the common thread is clear.. ice conditions are not wholly predictable , no one claimed they enjoyed being cold and wet and,. it can kill. When all is said and done for what really counts, I have no doubt that for me, and those in my life, pros outweigh the cons.

Bing


----------



## Desparado (Feb 12, 2009)

photos as promised
these are the items on Bing's wish list

Trolling Motor mounted, .. Jwheelz, .......... Skis, ....... Track Wheel, .. Example of a place track wheels will get ya


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

There's quite a few pics of them here! I don't see any cons!

http://www.bikiniicefishing.com/bikiniicefishingteam.pdf

Do those tracks come where you can stud them, and the ski's have carbides for smooth ice? Thanks


----------



## Desparado (Feb 12, 2009)

Yup Ralph
What I learned in High School still holds true to this very day
The guy with the best ride gets to take the prettiest girls out for a drive :coolgleam


----------



## Ice Hopper (Jan 24, 2010)

Guys my own experience so far has been limited to some very skinny inconsistent ice up in Rhinelander this year and floating it in the canal behind the shop. I have lots of drive time behind the stick but have not had the conditions available to me like some of these other guys.

But I will say this about any machine, including my Honda Big Red that I still have. A whole lot depends on the driver. I've seen guys burry long track sleds in slush, drive their quads around in slush and clog up their fans and radiators, etc, etc. I've driven that Big Red through some nasty stuff, because I know it's limits and how not to exceed them.

When you add options to the Wilcraft like J wheels, Track Wheels and front skis the limits expand considerably. 

Down here in Southern MI, the biggest limit to our season usually isn't deep snow, at least for any length of time. The problem is usually safe ice for machines. The Wilcraft will drive on ice that you shouldn't be standing on. If it goes through, it can get itself out. It holds a boat load of equipment, literally and makes moving around incredibly efficient.

If you want it to go through snow like a snowmobile, it won't. If you want to go faster than 20 mph, it can't. 

If those two points are strong negatives for you and your situation, it's probably not the machine for you.

I've ice fished all over the country the last 10 years or so and have had to fish in every possible weather/ice condition you can come up with. I own a long track sled and my Big Red three wheeler. The only condition that neither machine could handle was thin ice. My partners have all had 4x4 quads. They have all run into conditions that their machines couldn't handle as well. One of the biggest problems I have seen with today's quads is lack of sufficient battery capacity to handle cold starts and terrible problems with slush/ice causing over heating or suspension/drive train failures. Plus they are getting heavier and heavier and don't float. I'm getting side tracked now...

The Wilcraft is a unique machine with unique abilities. I can't wait to log some more hours in it, this time with my kids. Come on cold air!!!


----------



## Desparado (Feb 12, 2009)

Ice Hopper said:


> But I will say this about any machine, including my Honda Big Red that I still have. A whole lot depends on the driver.


So true, How true
The most important part of any vehicle just happens to be the part with the most inconsistent performance between one vehicle and the next
that specific part would be (of course) ... The Loose Nut Behind The Wheel


----------



## Desparado (Feb 12, 2009)

One specific example of "it matters HOW you drive it"
SITUATION:
The lowest point on the machine is the differential housing, so in deeper snow that is often what starts dragging in the snow and plowing snow in front of it.
SOLUTION:
Drive with the back end all the way up and with the front end half to two-thirds of the way down. The front will plow a path for the rear tires and the differential.


----------



## Desparado (Feb 12, 2009)

Ralph Smith said:


> Do those tracks come where you can stud them, and the ski's have carbides for smooth ice? Thanks


The tracks don't come standard with studs (cleats) and skis don't come standard with carbides, 
but in each case *they can be added*.

When there's deep snow; I tend to run with tracks plus skis, and don't really need studs and carbides.

When there's bare ice; I tend to runs with studs in rear tires and studs in front tires (without the tracks and skis).

But as I say; if you need it all, it can be done.


----------



## Lve2fsh (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey Desperado

Where did you get those track wheels?

Thanks


----------



## Desparado (Feb 12, 2009)

Lve2fsh said:


> Hey Desperado
> Where did you get those track wheels?
> Thanks


We make them at the shop. 
Our Canadian customers snapped 'em up like hotcakes, so we're currently sold out and waiting for the track manufacturer's next production run.
Which means we should have them available again this fall.

(Lve2Fish; I'll call you as soon as I have a set available.)


----------

